# Whats a good starting size for a first pee? 3 gal? 1 gal?



## abefroman (Nov 17, 2010)

Whats a good starting size for a first pee? 3 gal? 1 gal?


----------



## midwestwine (Nov 17, 2010)

I would keep to the recipe and make 5 gal. (even this may not last you very long)


----------



## Julie (Nov 17, 2010)

I agree with midwest, make a 5 gallon. Especially since this is your first batch you want to make sure you follow Lon's instructions plus 1 or 3 gallon will not last and you will be making more.


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 17, 2010)

I also made a six gallon batch. 5 pr 6 gallon depending on which carboy you have available.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Nov 17, 2010)

There seems to be an aging problem with the skeeter pee. Mine doesn't last long.
 
Next up........Pineapple Pee. Gonna name it Pineapple Princess.


----------

